# Electric grinder for brewed only?



## Java Jive (Sep 21, 2013)

Given the various delays on the high-end hand grinders (Lido2, etc), I've been reading up re. electric grinders for brewed only. There's a long thread on this forum where it seems the Baratza Virtuoso came out very well, especially with Preciso burrs which I believe it now comes with as standard. However, that thread is about a year old so am wondering if the Virtuoso has been overtaken since then.

Budget ideally £200-£250 but can stretch that for significant returns. Any thoughts ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Just got a Virtuoso exclusively for brewed. Will let you know my thoughts when I really get round to using it in the new year


----------

